# Kingdom Trails



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey all,

I am planning on heading up to Burlington this weekend for some family time and I was hoping to hit up Kingdom trails.

Aside from what I have read on the website, anyone have an opinion or possibly gonna be up that way?  I have read some of the TR's and it sounds pretty awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## BigJay (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out WCAX's report about Kingdom Trails being "one of america's best trail system"

http://www.wcax.com/global/video.asp?clipId=4081831&autostart=true

I'm sure you'll be a 100% pleased with that option!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sure.  I could probably spend the better part of the weekend there but am limited to just a few hours one of the days.  Any "must ride" trails?


----------



## BigJay (Sep 1, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I am sure.  I could probably spend the better part of the weekend there but am limited to just a few hours one of the days.  Any "must ride" trails?



Unique trails:
Webs
Sidewinder
Kitchell

Ask the person at the KT office to suggest a loop... they will likely show you spots they worked on lately... Everything is good at KT... except maybe KNOB... that trail needs serious TLC!


----------



## JD (Sep 1, 2009)

Ride Waterbury.  It's closer.  Go to the KT when you have a w/e.  My $.02.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Ride Waterbury.  It's closer.  Go to the KT when you have a w/e.  My $.02.



What kind of riding is there in Waterbury? I haven't been able to find much on it. Is stuff clearly labeled? Where's the trail head, etc.

If it is pretty great riding, I will probably head there to safe myself the 3 hour round trip to Burlington and hit KT when I can spend a solid couple days there.


----------



## BigJay (Sep 2, 2009)

As JD said... Waterbury is great... lots of technical stuff... great climb to the top... awsome ride down...

If you want something less technical and flowy like the KT, head to Saxon Hill in Jericho: super buffed... and the trails are perfect for railing and rolling without many obstacles...

Guess it depends how much time you have and they type of riding you want...


----------



## JD (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea.  The stuff at waterbury is well marked.  Three loops.  Red.  Blue. and Yellow.  I recomend the red, climb back up for the blue, that flows into the yellow.  That ride should be about 2 hours.  I think it's near 15 miles total....with a good amount of vert crammed in there.  A coupla tough climbs esspecially near the begining, but it's worth it to get up into the network even if you walk a few of them.  Alot of folks do.  
Another great option close to burlington is Hinesburg Town Forrest.  Also well mapped, maybe not quite as technical as Waterbury.  Not quite as buff as Saxons.  
Fellowship of the Wheel does a good Job in the Champlain Valley.  There trails are worth checking out too.  
http://www.fotwheel.org/trails.php?...member email address to access the trail maps.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 2, 2009)

JD said:


> Yea.  The stuff at waterbury is well marked.  Three loops.  Red.  Blue. and Yellow.  I recomend the red, climb back up for the blue, that flows into the yellow.  That ride should be about 2 hours.  I think it's near 15 miles total....with a good amount of vert crammed in there.  A coupla tough climbs esspecially near the begining, but it's worth it to get up into the network even if you walk a few of them.  Alot of folks do.
> Another great option close to burlington is Hinesburg Town Forrest.  Also well mapped, maybe not quite as technical as Waterbury.  Not quite as buff as Saxons.
> Fellowship of the Wheel does a good Job in the Champlain Valley.  There trails are worth checking out too.
> http://www.fotwheel.org/trails.php?...member email address to access the trail maps.




Great website.  Makes me miss living in the Champlain Valley even more.  Looks like they do quite a bit to promote biking and keep trails coming.  Looks like Saturday might be a good day to try Saxon Hill (since time is limited) and do either Waterbury or Hinesburg on Sunday. (brother in law is from that area)  Waterbury would be sweet since I can hit up the Alchemist for a post-ride beer after.

Thanks for the info.  I'll post a few TR's this weekend from home.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 2, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I can hit up the Alchemist for a post-ride beer.



Always a good choice.


----------



## JD (Sep 2, 2009)

Rode some new Hinesburg Stuff today.  Parked on Hinesburg Hollow road and and hit Pinner, up to Henery Heights, then descended Henery Heights to Preacher to Pinner.  Challenging climbing on the 1 speed.  The first few pitches on Pinner were the worst of it.  The trails are in spectacular shape right now. Tight, fast rolling, hard but doable.  Preacher is a really fun DH style trail with fun rock features and nice bridge work.  Basically the goods.  Some of the nicest trail I've ridden and did I mention a really fun DH.  Can't wait to link this into the other HTF stuff like PTH and Sheep Thrills ect. Makes for some big loops to do down at Hinesburg.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 2, 2009)

The pic you posted in the main forum was pretty sweet. Looks like a great ride.  Since it is only 20 minutes outside of Burlington, I am gonna check it out.  How rugged are the climbs? I still fail at long uphill stuff.  Need to figure out exactly where to position myself.


----------



## JD (Sep 2, 2009)

Basically, it's a pretty big climb up.  Maybe a solid 30-40 minutes.(same as waterbury)..then you descend out to Licoln Hill road. From there you turn around and head back.  We rode Pinner to Vast to Henery Heights out to Licoln Hill Road.  Then went back the way we came out, but took Preacher to Pinner, not the Vast trail.  Pinner out.  Really nice singletrack.  Really.


----------

